# potential 2005 Altima 3.5SE buyer with questions. need advice



## dronek75 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi, I'm on the market for a new car , Just sold my mazda3 s which was a good car but time has come and i need bigger car with bigger engine than 2.3L on a mazda that i had. So i was just test driving mazda6 sport with V6 engine (220 hp) and then i went to nissans dealership...2005 3.5SE with sports package ( sunroof, bose sound system, HID headlights and skirts if i remember correctly) All i can say after the test drive is WOOOOOOW!!!!! OK, so sticker price was $27,800 salesperson put the price down to $24,000 is ithis a good deal for the car with sports package? Also is there anything i should be aware of if i purchase this baby, how is the car performing in a real life, any problems, weak parts of the car that i might want to know about? MPG sticker says 20 Mpg in the city and 30 on the highway...are theses numbers correct. The color of the car i was testing was red but guy at dealership told me (since i want silver) he can get me silver one with sports package in a couple of days. Sp what do You guys think, should i go for it?
Thanks for all the help.
Greg


----------



## vq35 (Sep 5, 2005)

*MPG on 3.5 Altima*

Greg, I have a 2002 3.5 altima with a 4 speed auto. The new one comes with a 5 speed auto as you may know. I gets very close to 30 mpg on the highway. I've been driving very conservatively and get about 24 mpg combined fwy and city driving. When gas prices were below $3 a gallon my normal combined was about 21mpg. I only used 91 octane.

The car has an on board computer which stated I was getting 23 mpg when I was only getting 21.


----------



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

I would say go for it! I just bought an 05 Altima, but I could only afford the 2.5 S. It's still sporty and nice. I would actually say go against the Bose stereo system if you can. For what they charge you, you could get an even better system from Crutchfield, or Tweeter (especially if you get cool withone of the techies.) My system blows away and stock bose system, and it has features that you can't get with a bose! Like hooking my iPod up to my stereo, and controlling the iPod from the stereo controls. 

Handling is a little stiff, great on gas, and the AC is ICE COLD! Even on 98 degree days. Lots of room and, well, just do it already. Nissan has made a believer out of me.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

Both my mother and I purchased an altima. Mine is the 2.5SL and hers is the 2.5S. we've come to find out that the breaks suck..if you're going at an excessive speed and need to stop real quick, the car just keeps sliding. My mothers car is only 2months old and has 1500 miles on it and the rotors had to be cut already. And my car was only a month old and unfortunately got into an accident because of another vehicle and the airbag didn't deploy on time. my car is currently sitting in the autobody shop, completely finished except for the airbag. Because apparently NIssan doesnt know when they will be getting any in, because theyre backordered?? Which i don't believe at all. but we'll see. i'm waiting to hear back from Nissan.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I found that the brakes on my 02 were great for that size car. I never had a problem stopping or found myself getting too close to the car in front of me. 

There was very little fade and I can only remember a handful of times that the tires lost grip. Only made them better by putting on Hawk pads on all 4 corners.


----------



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

I have Z inspired (stock) breaks, and I find that they are pretty stiff. Everyone that has driven my car comments on how stroong the breaks are, even when the car was filled with 5 adults, there wasn't any problem stopping. And what year is your car? I didn't know that they made a 2.5 SL Do you mean 3.5 SL, cause the 2.5 SL isn't even listed on their website.... what gives?!?!?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

AcomaLegend said:


> I have Z inspired (stock) breaks, and I find that they are pretty stiff. Everyone that has driven my car comments on how stroong the breaks are, even when the car was filled with 5 adults, there wasn't any problem stopping. And what year is your car? I didn't know that they made a 2.5 SL Do you mean 3.5 SL, cause the 2.5 SL isn't even listed on their website.... what gives?!?!?



The 2.5 was made in an SL trim from 02 to 04.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

AcomaLegend said:


> I have Z inspired (stock) breaks, and I find that they are pretty stiff. Everyone that has driven my car comments on how stroong the breaks are, even when the car was filled with 5 adults, there wasn't any problem stopping. And what year is your car? I didn't know that they made a 2.5 SL Do you mean 3.5 SL, cause the 2.5 SL isn't even listed on their website.... what gives?!?!?



yeaa i have a 2005 2.5 SL. sport luxury. leather interior, bose radio, 6cd changer, heated seats, heated mirrors, power everything, the dimming mirror. 
4cyl engine. so yeaa they have it! 
i used to have a 1999 grand am gt. the brakes on that car were awesome. and any other car ive driven i dont seem to find that when u need to stop short that the brakes lock up and the car keeps sliding..i find it vERY weird.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

Mark said:


> The 2.5 was made in an SL trim from 02 to 04.



AND IN 2005.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

My only complaint is gas (of course in this day and age) but what initially bothered me is the turning radius. A lot of turns i used to complete in one single swoop now i have to back up to adjust. 
Thats about it. I like my 3.5 becuse of the power. But sometimes i wish i just gave in and got the 2.5 just save on gas.


----------



## richird (Jul 21, 2005)

*Get references from the dealer...*

A few months ago I bought a Nissan Altima 2.5 s.
My only complaint about the car is the A/C System. Once I turn it on, it STAYS on, even after I turn it off so as to just use "vent".
I have accidentally hit the Recirculate button, and the A/C came on, No orange indicator light, mind you, just the compressor engaging, and it will not disengage until the vehicle is turned off.
I took it to the dealer I bought it from, they said, "Oh, they are suppose to run that way." and dismissed me. (every Altima owner I have spoke with said theirs "does not do this", or that "it did but Nissan fixed it".)
So now my problem is with a Nissan Dealer. I recall them treating me like their best friend prior to purchase, but afterwards, they don't want to know me. 
So check out the Dealership thoroughly, ask people waiting in the service lounge.. people you see in vehicles sporting your potential dealerships name & logo on it. Make certain the dealer you choose is as serious about serving you AFTER the sale, as they are about taking your money.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

richird said:


> A few months ago I bought a Nissan Altima 2.5 s.
> My only complaint about the car is the A/C System. Once I turn it on, it STAYS on, even after I turn it off so as to just use "vent".
> I have accidentally hit the Recirculate button, and the A/C came on, No orange indicator light, mind you, just the compressor engaging, and it will not disengage until the vehicle is turned off.
> I took it to the dealer I bought it from, they said, "Oh, they are suppose to run that way." and dismissed me. (every Altima owner I have spoke with said theirs "does not do this", or that "it did but Nissan fixed it".)
> ...


you're 10000000000000% right. my mom has the 2.5 S and she had that problem with the air conditioner!!!! they did end up fixing it, because my mother bitched and complained! and again about the dealership not wanting to know you after purchasing the vehicle is another thing we're having a problem with also! i bought my car at the end of JUly and i FINALLY recieved the title to it becasue they didnt know where it was they said. how can u not know where it is? and then also with my car with mY air conditioner, some hose was loose and was dripping water into my car.


----------



## richird (Jul 21, 2005)

*Lady B. / Dronek75 a/c and references*

RE: Lady B. _"... my mom has the 2.5 S and she had that problem with the air conditioner!!!! they did end up fixing it, because my mother bitched and complained! and again about the dealership not wanting to know you after purchasing the vehicle is another thing we're having a problem with..." _ 

Hi Lady B.,
Would you please tell me, "How did Nissan fix that A/C issue with your Mom's car?" 
I am still in the process of trying to convince the dealership I purchased my Altima from, that it IS a problem and that the a/c is NOT SUPPOSE to run that way. (IE: as long as the compressor is engaged, the car's power and gas mileage are effected negatively.)
If I can show them a solution that worked for another Altima, perhaps they will concede to try it... not so much to satisfy their customer, but to get me to shut up.

To Dronek75,
I don't mean for you to take my comments as a slam on the Nissan Automobiles.. the car is not really the problem. Any car Brand can have an issue with their new product{s}. (mechanical or electrical) 
The real cause for concern is the lack of (or absence of) Service After the Sale. 
They ALL "promise" to honor their product and customer... maybe we should bring a lie detector machine and operator with us when we go car shopping.
Seriously, the lesson I have learned (the hard way) is seek references and research the dealership's customer service history.
From now on, I will always *start * with the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## richird (Jul 21, 2005)

*My Nissan saga concludes.*

The following is an e-mail I wrote to "Riverboat Mike" regarding the same A/C issue I was having with my 2005 Altima. Evidently, the same issue as LadyBallz and countless other Nissan owners I have spoke with over the last five months. 
(perhaps there will be an ECU recall in the future)

Sorry, Mike...,
Vicki's reply was along the lines of "...the dealership said they could find nothing wrong.." essentially the same thing MY dealer said...
On another site, I discussed this with a few others... here is the link to that forum, and discussion;

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102482&highlight=potential+2005+Altima

I never did hear from LadyBallz after I asked for the resolution to her mom's A/C issue.

One person, a neighbor of mine bought 2 Altimas. One had this problem, one did not. According to him, Nissan replaced the E.C.U. and that solved it.

I personally got so fed up with the absence of service from my Nissan Dealer (M****** J***** Nissan) that I went to C****x and traded the '05 Altima (with 2,500. miles on it) for an '03 Toyota Pick up truck! (with 25,000. miles on it.) 
The truck runs great and the A/C works the way it's suppose to. The compressor does not get stuck, etc. So I am now a happy Toyota owner.
I will never buy another Nissan product, and have been (and will continue to do so until I expire) counseling everyone I know (anyone I'll ever meet) to re-think Nissan products and at the very least, avoid one specific Nissan dealer.
Yes, they HAD me as a customer for a little while, now they have me as a negative advertising campaign.
Sounds a little harsh? I don't know... when I pay premium price, I believe I am buying premium product and premier service. I believe I'm well within reason to expect that. 
When it turns out, I get an inferior product and "ignored in lieu of service" (or even if nonchalant service) it is clear I've been misled as well as overcharged. 
I know how long it took me to make the money I spent there.. so I think all I may hope to accomplish, is to prevent them (Nissan) from getting others hard earned money under the guise of "Premium Product & Service".

So regarding the Nissan A/C issue your having, perhaps if you print out all these forums regarding A/C and request that they replace your ECU, who knows... I'm sure it's able to be rectified... 
I think I just got angry that MY dealer treated me so poorly, I'm embarrassed that I was taken advantage of. 
I was frustrated because I don't have time to spend constantly going to the dealership and arranging for other transportation while demanding the issue be resolved. (I could see that if I wanted any service from this dealer, I would have to become a very visible, pain in the @$$ unsatisfied customer, pacing the salesroom floor, telling everybody my story... until finally, maybe... they would fix it? I don't want to be that guy, _even if I had the time_.)
So I just traded vehicles, got happy and moved on. 

Consider all my preceding ranting as closure on my part for my Nissan experience.
(I'll bet somewhere out there is someone who's unhappy with their Toyota experience, right?)

I sincerely hope you get a satisfactory solution to your A/C issue,
-E. Richard Anderson 

Obviously, this will likely be my last posting on this forum. I would like to Thank the Forum for being here, and to those who contributed to the topics I looked through and read. I found this Forum and the information provided by Nissan owners very helpful... as I suspect others do too. 
Thanks again.
-Richird


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

richird said:


> RE: Lady B. _"... my mom has the 2.5 S and she had that problem with the air conditioner!!!! they did end up fixing it, because my mother bitched and complained! and again about the dealership not wanting to know you after purchasing the vehicle is another thing we're having a problem with..." _
> 
> Hi Lady B.,
> Would you please tell me, "How did Nissan fix that A/C issue with your Mom's car?"
> ...


I've complained abou the "ac not turning off" issue for months. Please tell us what they did to correct the problem. 

:

D


----------



## richird (Jul 21, 2005)

*Seems to be an ECU related isse*



ewe2 said:


> I've complained abou the "ac not turning off" issue for months. Please tell us what they did to correct the problem. D


The one resolution I was informed of by my neighbor, who had 2 Altima's, 1 of which had this problem, was that the Dealership "REPLACED the cars computer" (Meaning the E.C.U. = Engine Control Unit). 
Lady Balz indicated that their dealership "fixed it.." after her mother had harrassed them for so long, but she did not say what the "fix" was.

I imagine if enough Nissan owners raise enough of a fuss, an E.C.U. recall might be possible... but then again, Nissan would "lose face" in that instance, and that is not something they take lightly.

(where as your American car makers, are used to being embarrassed and saying "oops.")


----------

